# Mrdoobery's Progression Thread [Aiming for sub 20 3x3, sub 4 2x2]



## Mrdoobery (Oct 13, 2022)

Got my best solve on 3x3, a 28.508 tonight.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 13, 2022)

Mrdoobery said:


> Got my best solve on 3x3, a 28.508 tonight.


whats your main and method?


----------



## Mrdoobery (Oct 13, 2022)

RS3M 2020, I use beginner cfop


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 14, 2022)

Mrdoobery said:


> RS3M 2020, I use beginner cfop


nice. but i realized that i also use the rs3m and beginner cfop..


----------



## Mrdoobery (Oct 15, 2022)

New PB on 3x3, 27.966


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 15, 2022)

Mrdoobery said:


> New PB on 3x3, 27.966


Ayyy nice ,what average did you get?


----------



## Mrdoobery (Oct 16, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Ayyy nice ,what average did you get?


39.463

Time List:
1. (45.530) F2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 L' F' L' B U' B2 D2 L' U2 F' 
2. 35.600 F2 U R' U2 B' R U' D2 F' R2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D' 
3. 41.650 U' L' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 U B D' L' R B' L2 R2 
4. 41.140 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 F D2 L2 F' D2 L2 F' R B2 R' D' R2 B U L' D2 
5. (27.966) R' B2 U' B2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 U' F' D2 F' D L R' U' R

pretty bad


----------



## G DA CUBER (Oct 16, 2022)

mines 27.41

(single)


----------



## Mrdoobery (Oct 19, 2022)

NEW 3X3 PB!!!

22.51, although the average sucks

22.51, 40.72, 39.24, 48.02, 39.63


----------



## Mrdoobery (Oct 22, 2022)

1. (8.927) R' U' R2 U2 R' U' F' U2 F2 
2. 7.732 R' U2 R U' F' U' R U' F2 
3. 7.392 U' F' R' F' R U' R F2 U' 
4. 5.306 F R U' F2 U R F' R U2 
5. (2.172) U R F U F2 R' F2 U' F'

new 2x2 pb
nice average of 6.810


----------

